
SEC says no to Amazon bid to stop shareholders voting on use facial recognition - LinuxBender
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/08/amazon_shareholders_should_get_to_vote_on_facial_recognition_tech_says_sec/
======
86carr
I spent a minute sorting out that double negative headline.

~~~
paulddraper
It's made harder by the fact that HN title is missing a word: "use _of_ facial
recognition".

